# Hello



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi, 
New guy, just found the site. Wish I would have found it sooner, there are too many ideas and not enough!


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

"TIME" should be at the end of that sentance.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome BioNecro! We are spilling over with talen on this site. Is there anything you are working on currently.


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

"Sentence" should have been spelt right. Gotta start proof reading before I post.


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

I have been doing a yard for about 10 years now. I need to put up the regular stuff. New stuff I was looking to do was "Death" that hovering reeper with spitting skull I saw on this site


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, BioNecro!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yo
and welcome


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard. See, you have so little time that you just didn't have enough time to type TIME! :googly:


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello!! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome and lets hear about some of your ideas. I can almost guarantee someone will be able to help you realize them!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome...nice to meet you. I'm looking forward to seeing you in chat....don't worry....we'll be gentle


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

BOO! Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Bio, welcome to the forum!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

hello Bio and thanks for stopping in


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome BioNecro.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

A hairy howdy to you


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! Hope you like your new home! :> Lots of friendly people who will help ya if you need it..... BTW... if you do need help, just scream!! LOL :>


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, what fangs said.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy BioNecro (curious about THAT moniker). Even though there's little time left for THIS year's haunt - there's always next year to gather ideas (and share ideas) for.


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the welcome. I've only been at the site for a few days and I'm addicted. 
Roadkill as far as the moniker --
Bio=living, Necro= Dead, BioNecro= Livingdead


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

well that makes sense


----------

